# Best throw single 18650 LED flashlight?



## lurcher (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wondering what the current status is with these lights, which has the most throw? I have a Dereelight DBS V2 w/3SD Cree XR-E module , has this torch been well and truly blown into the weeds? Are there upgrades for it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 23, 2010)

*cough*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258453

In terms of sheer throw (lux) in a small hotspot, an XR-E R2 Aspheric setup is best. The DBSes is by far the best for its size, but there may be a few other 1x18650 aspheric throwers out there that beat it. Aspherics are of limited use; the beam is so small that in anything under 100 yards or so it's like looking through a pinhole.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 24, 2010)

IMO is the RRT-1


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 24, 2010)

According to Selfbuilt's readings, king of throw (without aspheric) is held by Tiablo A10-G (single stage). Lux is slightly higher than Thrunite Catapult.


----------



## Niteowl (Jan 24, 2010)

lurcher said:


> ......I have a Dereelight DBS V2 w/3SD Cree XR-E module , has this torch been well and truly blown into the weeds? Are there upgrades for it?......



I don't think it has been blown into the weeds yet. I've had my DBS V2/R2 for two years now and so far see no reason to replace it. I've bought a couple lights with both the SSC P7 and Cree MC-E since the DBS, but only for the change in beam pattern for different purposes.

The latest upgrade for the DBS is Cree's XP-G. Supposedly not more throw, but "more light around the hotspot".

EDIT: Several days later I notice OP asking "Best *throw* single 18650 LED flashlight?". Missed the throw part so disregard my suggestion..........


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 24, 2010)

I would vote for the Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1.


----------



## lightforce2 (Jan 24, 2010)

the original post indicated "single 18650". The RRT-1 runs best on 2xcr123a batteries because thats what it is fully regulated for. 

On 1x18650 my RRT-1 is a very ordinary performer and can't match my other throwers

smooth reflectors - 
Tiablo A10g, Dereelight DBS 3sd = aproximately 25 to 30,000 lux with some sidespill

Aspherical lens -
Tiablo A9, Dereelight DBS 3sd = aproximately 60,000 lux with no sidespill
(note; Tiablo A9 is best regulated on 2xcr123a, similar to RRT-1)

What lights have well & truly "blown the DBS into the weeds'?

cheers


----------



## The Dane (Jan 24, 2010)

Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil

And it's not an asph!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 24, 2010)

Is the RRT 1 very usefull as a all around flashlight? I guess what I mean is I know it is a good thrower but does it have much spill? I'm going back and forth between this light, a Deree VBS 3 SM and building something like Josh's Deree light with SST 50. I love the control ring and various outputs on the RRT 1 ... I imagine it would have more spill if they used a XP G ...


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 24, 2010)

The RRT-1 has a small, fairly bright hotspot with around 190 lumens. The XPG's hotspot is slightly dimmer, but has more sidespill and a larger hotspot at 300 lumens. The SST-50 has a brighter hotspot then both, with a much larger hotspot and brighter sidespill with 470-490 lumens. The DBS setups are both considerably smaller then the RRT-1.


----------



## rje58 (Jan 24, 2010)

This looks VERY similar to the Uniquefire HS-802. Has anybody compared the two, side-by-side? Since the HS-802 has an R2 and the WF-008 is a Q5, you would think the R2 light would possibly have an advantage...?



The Dane said:


> Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil
> 
> And it's not an asph!


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 24, 2010)

The q5 would have a little more overall output, with a bigger (but slightly less bright) hotspot and more sidespill. The r2 would have less output with a smaller but brighter hotspot.

Neither of the DX lights would be anywhere close to the rrt or the DBS in terms of quality, and the sst-50/xp would both far surpass them in output.


----------



## rayman (Jan 24, 2010)

You are mixing something up . The Q5 and the R2 are both XR-E emitter. The R2 is just a higher flux-bin, so is a little bit brighter at the same current. But you can't compare those lights in this way as one of them is a recoil flashlight.

But if you want quality I also recommend you to buy a JETBeam, Tiablo or Dereelight thrower.

rayman


----------



## joshconsulting (Jan 24, 2010)

Your right, I got the binning mixed up. Ignore my previous post, the r2 will be brighter, although throw depends on other factors like the reflector and pill position as well as flux.


----------



## sabre7 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wondering which would have the best throw, a MagLED 3D or the Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil?


----------



## olav (Jan 25, 2010)

sabre7 said:


> Wondering which would have the best throw, a MagLED 3D or the Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil?


 
Here you find wf-008 beam and some other lights too (distance appr. 100-120m). The pictures were taken under full moon. Sorry that the site is in finnish language.
http://erankavijat.net/foorumi/viewtopic.php?t=1811


----------



## The Dane (Jan 25, 2010)

joshconsulting said:


> The q5 would have a little more overall output, with a bigger (but slightly less bright) hotspot and more sidespill. The r2 would have less output with a smaller but brighter hotspot.
> 
> Neither of the DX lights would be anywhere close to the rrt or the DBS in terms of quality, and the sst-50/xp would both far surpass them in output.



As i remember the topic was: "Best throw single 18650 flashlight"
Alas nowhere was quality or output mentioned so the DX still twats the other lights. Sorry mate


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 25, 2010)

The Tiablo A10 has the lux recored from a 6Pish size light, but it is not running at full output with a single 18650 cell. It only does the 240ish OTF lumens with 2 primaries and gets 1.2A at the tail. When I put a IMR 18650 it gets 800mAh or so at the tail:duh2: So, this cancells the A10 for the best throw w/18650.

I don't think you can include aspheric lights because the ones I have tried need 50yards plus to make them usable. I still need a Deft.:twothumbs

The Raptor may be the ticket, but I have not seen one in person and can only say the DBS by Dereelight w/ XP-G R5 has a nice beam with faint rings that are not as uggly as the Tiablo A10 rings. 

Does the OP want rings in his beam?


----------



## Dioni (Jan 25, 2010)

lightforce2 said:


> the original post indicated "single 18650". The RRT-1 runs best on 2xcr123a batteries because thats what it is fully regulated for.
> 
> On 1x18650 my RRT-1 is a very ordinary performer and can't match my other throwers


 

Hi. Do you know some link to share this? I'm looking for some review.
Thanks!


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Feb 7, 2010)

rje58 said:


> This looks VERY similar to the Uniquefire HS-802. Has anybody compared the two, side-by-side? Since the HS-802 has an R2 and the WF-008 is a Q5, you would think the R2 light would possibly have an advantage...?



I have *UF 008*, *HS-802* and *Tiablo A9*

_UF 008_ is smallest of them (much smaller than TA9 also) _HS 802_ is much bigger than UF 008 and _TA9_. It has huge head and probably deepest SMO reflector in world of led flashlights. _TA9_ has much better quality and it is upgradeable with aspherical lenses.

*MY OBSERVATIONS (with plenty of witnesses)*
HS 802 easily out throws them, and have much tighter and brighter hotspot with some usable side spill. Even outthrows other popular brands like ledlenser and feniks & not to mention maglites (my friends have them in a comparison with 802 and they eat their guts out when saw this cheap chineese in action)

*CONCLUSION *
HS 802 is probably one of the best(if not best) and cheapest thrower in a world. It runs on 18650 battery(don't put CR 123 because it will burn) Build quality is better than on recoil UF 008. Even compared to Tiablo A9 is good (Tiablo is slightly better)


*TIABLO W/ASPHERICAL LENSES*

This above mentioned lights can not compete in throw with this TA9 mod that can easily throw well above 250 meters(even on 1 × 18650 battery). In fact 350 meters that I can see without binoculars (but not so bright just illuminates something) U will like this mode only if U R extreme sniper hunter that handles poor animals on big distances :tinfoil: or U like to burn your neighbours at night.

Mr. Lightforce has modded one and he claims that he can indetify target at 300 meters  I would like to have that but I am to stupid to mod...


P.S

*Very important advices for UF 008*
Although is much brighter on it(even brighter than Tiablo A9 w/stock head) DON'T EVER use 2×RCR 123 in UF 008 because driver will burn after some time using it. Use 18650 only if U want long life. But U will loose on brightness so it will throw like Tiablo A9 w/stock head.


*TIABLO A9 VERY IMPORTANT*!!!

Don't ever put batteries in reverse polarity because it will burn,burn,burn...
And also don't overreact with runtime. Be reasonable when using it.
(2 old creeps from 15 people I sold to did this So I had to order spare pills for TA9 to replace burned one)


----------



## wildweed (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got my RRT-1 last week and thought it wasn't all that but last night went out to really check distances and WOW! 350 yds it lights it up well and at 450 yds its still getting out there but it is hard to make it out at that distance. 100,200,and 300 yds no problem!:twothumbs
By the way i am using a 18650 aw 2600 mah and the new RRT-1 are coming with a mild OP reflector :thumbsup:


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone by chance have a pic of a RRT1 next to a DBS v3 for size comparison?


----------



## kengps (Feb 8, 2010)

lightforce2 said:


> the original post indicated "single 18650". The RRT-1 runs best on 2xcr123a batteries because thats what it is fully regulated for.
> 
> On 1x18650 my RRT-1 is a very ordinary performer and can't match my other throwers


 
Nope...the RRT-1 is regulated with an 18650 also. According to Jetbeam the RRT-1 puts out 240 lumens with an 18650, same as a multi-battery setup. They use what they call a "Broad voltage control circuit" "compatible with both 18650 and CR123's" I tested mine with both and they are identical. Maybe you have a bad 18650 or a problem with your RRT-1. I'd send it back if I were you.


----------



## coolperl (Feb 8, 2010)

kengps said:


> Nope...the RRT-1 is regulated with an 18650 also. According to Jetbeam the RRT-1 puts out 240 lumens with an 18650, same as a multi-battery setup. They use what they call a "Broad voltage control circuit" "compatible with both 18650 and CR123's" I tested mine with both and they are identical. Maybe you have a bad 18650 or a problem with your RRT-1. I'd send it back if I were you.



You're wrong. RRT-1 does not have full regulation on 18650. There is a regulation as long as voltage on battery under load is higher than Vf of LED. As the battery depletes after these values are reached, the brightness decreases. You can check it out in Selfbuilt's review of RRT-2 (both flashlights have the same circuit).


----------



## Pete Mcrash (Feb 8, 2010)

i've just ordered a Aurora wf-600 from DX,single 18650 that throws well according to reviews.......shipped today


----------



## bspofford (Feb 8, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil
> 
> And it's not an asph!


 
*Based on the positive reviews at DX, I wasted $26 to take a look at one of these. The output is very purple, very dim, and trapezoidal. Don't waste your money even considering this one. DX blocked my negative review on there site, so I am happy to get the word out here. :thumbsdow*


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Feb 10, 2010)

bspofford said:


> *Based on the positive reviews at DX, I wasted $26 to take a look at one of these. The output is very purple, very dim, and trapezoidal. Don't waste your money even considering this one. DX blocked my negative review on there site, so I am happy to get the word out here. :thumbsdow*



I have to disagree with U as I have it at home...

I reccomend it for people that demands throw only with no side spill at all.

It is very small and it can throw very far. Not very good build quality that is true... and wires that go from driver to emitter are very thin and low quality. I really doubt it could take gun recoil but for everyday use it can pass.

Maybe U got your with some kind of mistake or different emiter?:thinking:

The output on my is not purple... It is with white to light blue. Very bright.

Wish I have professional camera to take some pictures.

But as I said no side spill at all... Similar to aspheric but does not throw that far...


----------



## IMSabbel (Feb 10, 2010)

Tatjanamagic said:


> *CONCLUSION *
> HS 802 is probably one of the best(if not best) and cheapest thrower in a world.


Have to agree.
Deepest smo reflector in the world really descripes it.
Was totally blown away by that one.
Its way brighter AND with smaller hotspot than the recoil light.

It throws about as well as my 35W HID (though with MUCH smaller hotspot).


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 10, 2010)

I did some beamshoots (now lost tho) comparing my Tiablo A10 vs. My 1D Aspherical R2 built by Nailbender.

the Tiablo threw the light nearly identical if not more than my 1D Mag R2 Aspherical. 


I went to a local meet and great and another member had a 2D Aspherical with MG lens and mine with the KD Aspherical out threw that one. My 1D Aspherical also out threw the Tiablo A9 w/Aspheric. So, when I say the Tiablo A10 can throw, I mean it will out throw some aspherical builds out there too. 

The only 18650 sized light that I have seen clearly beat my Tiablo A10 was the Dereelight Aspherical R2 and thats it. Both are 18650 size lights.


bigC


----------



## recDNA (Feb 10, 2010)

Of all of the non-aspherics - which of the 18560 sized flashlights (or 2X CR123) with a head diameter < 1.5 inches is the best thrower.? I hate little flashlights with big heads. Yes, I'm fully aware that with a head that small it cannot compete with the best throwers. Just wondered which of the normal head size 5 inch non-aspheric flashlights throws best?


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Feb 13, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I did some beamshoots (now lost tho) comparing my Tiablo A10 vs. My 1D Aspherical R2 built by Nailbender.
> 
> the Tiablo threw the light nearly identical if not more than my 1D Mag R2 Aspherical.
> 
> ...



No way Tiablo A10 can out throw his older brother Tiablo A9 with aspheric lenses.

Tiablo A9 with aspheric has readings 66 000 lux 1 meter, Tiablo A10 Has about 30 000 lux 1 meter...

I am calling Mr. Lightforce from Australia to confirm that because he has both of them.

Tiablo is probably top 3 comerciall available throwers (aspherical throwers) in a world.

U all know who is number 1 (DEFT of course)
numero 2 is probably DBS (because it has changeable r2 pills)
And third place is Tiablo A9 with aspherical lenses (Q5 emitter)

Let someone tell me if I am wrong...:tinfoil:


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 18, 2010)

NiXoN said:


> *MXDL SA-28 1x18650*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alefedos said:


> Torch Light C78


----------



## SOcalsurferx (Apr 18, 2010)

Thrunite Catapult gets my vote for teh best single 18650 thrower. Even with only one AW 18650 it is a beast and still has sufficient run time for most tasks. Add the extension and throw in another 18650 and it is BRIIIIIIGGGGHHHT!


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Just wondered which of the normal head size 5 inch non-aspheric flashlights throws best?



Probably the RRT-2.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 18, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Probably the RRT-2.


 

The Eagletac T20C2 R2 at 15000 lux is pretty good too.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 18, 2010)

T20C2 has XP-G now and much less throw (~9000lux/1m).


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellent pics Tally Ho! What is that by the way... an underground mine? How far back is that door looking thing in the pic with the A9 Aspheric?

Rick


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 19, 2010)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Excellent pics Tally Ho! What is that by the way... an underground mine? How far back is that door looking thing in the pic with the A9 Aspheric?
> 
> Rick


 
All of that info is in the original thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3351008#post3351008


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 19, 2010)

The better way to retrieve an original message that was quoted is to clic the symbol after the nickname of the original poster.


----------



## rice rocket (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the UniqueFire HS-802 for $25 and the Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 for $59 (on an L2P body). The Masterpiece Pro-1 supposedly shares reflector designs with the Tiablo A10-G.

The HS-802 holds a tighter beam than the Pro-1, and they use the same emitter. I don't have the equipment or eyesight to measure ultimate throw distances and lux, but the HS-802 probably outthrows the Solarforce.

That said, I kept the Solarforce for it's compatibility w/ P60 hosts.


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 19, 2010)

As far as I know (and I'm not an expert :laughing the farthest throwing 18650-light (you might need 2 though) is the solarforce pro-1 head with a fitting body. To make it through really far (over 50000 lux) you would need to mod it with a ucl-lens though. 
Here's another review.

I think when comparing this to the tiablo/dereelight aspherics they lose their advantage and don't make much sense anymore since the aspheric-lenses cause a lot of light-loss.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Apr 30, 2010)

SOcalsurferx said:


> Thrunite Catapult gets my vote for teh best single 18650 thrower. Even with only one AW 18650 it is a beast and still has sufficient run time for most tasks. Add the extension and throw in another 18650 and it is BRIIIIIIGGGGHHHT!



As U can see on pictures(especially when U watch at the end of tunel) Thrunite Catapult is very bright but has less throw then other listed throwers.

It is good in throw but on larger distances up to 150 meters light would spread more than on another throwers.

Very bright but not farthest thrower. 

There are much more excellent thrower to be shown here.

I would like to C them on 150 meter test.

Tiablo A9 aspheric is farthest thrower among ones listed on pictures. Even throws god without coolimator head (should have about 23000 lux 1 meter readings) but with coolimator head (over 60 000 lux 1 meter) is real beast...

But U can not C true power of throwers... Should be tested on larger distances... To bad I don't have professional camera to take pictures

I have tried to take some shots with normal 7,1 mpx camera but no chance...



The_Driver said:


> As far as I know (and I'm not an expert :laughing the farthest throwing 18650-light (you might need 2 though) is the solarforce pro-1 head with a fitting body. To make it through really far (over 50000 lux) you would need to mod it with a ucl-lens though.
> Here's another review.
> 
> I think when comparing this to the tiablo/dereelight aspherics they lose their advantage and don't make much sense anymore since the aspheric-lenses cause a lot of light-loss.



I like when the light is far away from me because it does not mess up my night vision. I don't need blindfull light because it messes my night vision. I think that tiablo/dereelight aspherics have big advantage among other throwers because of that...

I have tried plenty of throwers but if U really want to lid something on great distances (especially if U using scope) U would want that kind of throwers.

If U want something that is blindfull bright up to let say 80 meter than U R not so demanding in throw because U appreciate side spill...

With aspherics U can stay unnoticeable when playing with light (especially when U want to light something among close buildings).

If I would be using thrunite catapult I would wake up my neighbours but with aspheric I fry and stay unnoticeable


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 7, 2010)

Has anyone actually taken a lux reading of the Uniquefire HS-802 or done a beam shoot comparison with any of the other (1) 18650 throwers?

It's an impressive light and I'd like to know how it stacks up against the A9, A10 or any of the other throwers.

With a 45mm diameter reflector and deep (don't have measurements) using a XR-E R2 I don't see how they can perform any better. The build quality of this light is pretty impressive as well.

I put a forward clicky in mine and can't see how anything could be much better for a dedicated thrower unless you get into aspherics (especially with pre-collimation lenses).

I've tried a DX aspheric in the HS-802 and I think the reflector does a better job.


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 2, 2010)

gcbryan said:


> The build quality of this light is pretty impressive as well.



At first I was thrilled as U with this flashlight but...

This flashlight is good for everyday Use, and build quality is good for that.

For demanding people (hunters, police etc.) *This flashlight can not withstand gun recoil...*

Switch is very bad, wires are soldered bad... and it is BIG...

- Throws better than tiablo a9 (but not much further). 
- It has a lot of side spill with very tight hot spot.
- It is direct driven so U will not have high output more than 10 minutes

Tiablo A9 is better flashlight in every way except throw (but it throws enough with bigger hotspot than unique fire)


I have sold few Uniquefires Hs 802 but I had many problems with it, and I don't want to sell it again because I don't have time and knowledge to repair that all the time...

B*ut with some modding it can be used as a hunting light (other switch, better soldering, better driver and thermal isolation).*


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Sep 2, 2010)

The D-mini VX with the R2 and the turbo force head is supposed to have the record for non aspheric lights. It is also optimized for a single 18650.


----------



## kengps (Sep 2, 2010)

Tiablo A10 is 50,000 lux, not 30,000 lux as someone stated. I have heard the 30,000 number when using the 3-stage switch but can't confirm that. The Masterpiece Pro-1 is a 50,000 lux light with a UCL lens. Both the A10 and Masterpiece Pro-1 require two cells to run regulated. The RRT-1 does 42,000 lux on a single 18650. All those lights have head diameters of 2.2+ inches. As to the question about heads under 1.5 inches....The Lumapower D-mini with Tele-Force reflector should be the winner there. It does 18,000 lux. The king of throw with 18650 is for sure the Lumapower D-mini with the Turbo-Force head. It does upwards of 57,000 lux. I don't have an exact number since I converted all my Lumapower pills to 1.4 Amp drivers prior to aquiring a CA813 light meter for accurate number. My Turbo-Force with EZ900 pill and 1.4 Amp driver does 103,000 lux. The D-mini's are really impressive throwers for their size. Some light modding will yied 27,000 lux with the Tele-force reflector kit. And do it with a single 16340 at that.

If anyone is not familiar with Lumapower....Turbo-Force is a 2.7" diameter reflector head to fit D-mini. Tele-Force is a deeper reflector kit that fits the D-mini with no change in head diameter. (1.47")


----------



## kengps (Sep 2, 2010)

Question about heads under 1.5 inches....



Patriot said:


> Probably the RRT-2.


 
Nope. The D-mini with Tele-force reflector willl out-throw the RRT-2. 13,000 (IIRC) vs 18,000 lux.


----------



## h22 (Sep 8, 2010)

kengps said:


> Tiablo A10 is 50,000 lux, not 30,000 lux as someone stated. I have heard the 30,000 number when using the 3-stage switch but can't confirm that. The Masterpiece Pro-1 is a 50,000 lux light with a UCL lens. Both the A10 and Masterpiece Pro-1 require two cells to run regulated. The RRT-1 does 42,000 lux on a single 18650. All those lights have head diameters of 2.2+ inches. As to the question about heads under 1.5 inches....The Lumapower D-mini with Tele-Force reflector should be the winner there. It does 18,000 lux. The king of throw with 18650 is for sure the Lumapower D-mini with the Turbo-Force head. It does upwards of 57,000 lux. I don't have an exact number since I converted all my Lumapower pills to 1.4 Amp drivers prior to aquiring a CA813 light meter for accurate number. My Turbo-Force with EZ900 pill and 1.4 Amp driver does 103,000 lux. The D-mini's are really impressive throwers for their size. Some light modding will yied 27,000 lux with the Tele-force reflector kit. And do it with a single 16340 at that.
> 
> If anyone is not familiar with Lumapower....Turbo-Force is a 2.7" diameter reflector head to fit D-mini. Tele-Force is a deeper reflector kit that fits the D-mini with no change in head diameter. (1.47")



I was just about to pull the trigger on an RRT-1, thinking i might tinker with it a bit and get the current to the LED up a bit. But the lumapower upgrade to 1.4 amp looks very nice, could you provide some more info for a newb on how to builld one of these little throwers? What is the usable range of your set up?
I go to the lumapower site and al i can see is several versions of the D-mini, but no head of driver options.
Thanks, Joe


----------



## bthrel (Sep 8, 2010)

coolperl said:


> You're wrong. RRT-1 does not have full regulation on 18650. There is a regulation as long as voltage on battery under load is higher than Vf of LED. As the battery depletes after these values are reached, the brightness decreases. You can check it out in Selfbuilt's review of RRT-2 (both flashlights have the same circuit).



I just re-read the review and if I understand selfbuilts statement decrease in brightness happens with both batteries

quote from Selfbuilts review "I like the fact that the RRT-2 takes all possible battery configurations (i.e. 2xCR123A, 2xRCR, 1x18650). And with consistent output levels and regulated runtime patterns on each battery source. :thumbsup: Dedicated 18650-only lights may be capable of a bit more output, but you loose the flexibility to use primaries in a pinch."

Anyway, I love my RRT-1 and 2 and find the RRT-1 to be a fantastic single 18650 thrower.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## utlgoa (Sep 8, 2010)

The New Led Lenser M7R because......

*The M7R combines the incredible brightness and compact size of the best selling P7 with added features and the convenience of a rechargeable battery. The M7R produces up to 220 lumens of focusable light, includes a strobing mode, and features the upgraded Advanced Focus System that allows users to lock in their preferred spot of focus beam. The unique magnetic recharging system is easy to use with or without the included wall mount.

* 837 ft max beam distance
* Lumen output -- Max 220, High 180, Low 30
* Runtime -- High 12 hrs, Low 20.5 hrs
* 1 ICR18650 LI-ION battery
* 6 in length
* Advanced Focus System
* Speed focus
* Magnetic recharging system
* Microcontroller switch system*

Test LedLenser M7R now?​


----------



## kengps (Sep 8, 2010)

h22 said:


> I was just about to pull the trigger on an RRT-1, thinking i might tinker with it a bit and get the current to the LED up a bit. But the lumapower upgrade to 1.4 amp looks very nice, could you provide some more info for a newb on how to builld one of these little throwers? What is the usable range of your set up?
> I go to the lumapower site and al i can see is several versions of the D-mini, but no head of driver options.
> Thanks, Joe


 
Just purchase a D-Mini VX with R2 LED, and get the Turbo-Force head for it. That will out-throw any other flashlight other than the monster $400 SR-90. If you want pocketable then get the Tele-Force reflector kit for it. 1.4 Amps is not available from Lumapower. I was just saying that with some home modding it can do over 27,000 lux with the small pocket sized 1.5" diameter standard head. Mine does 103,000 lux with the modded R2 pill and Turbo-Force head. My Tele-force, R2, 1.4 Amp pill delivers good light to about 250-300 meters. It will light up medium colored houses on a dark night to 550 meters or more. (Thats the longest target I have around here to try out)


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 17, 2010)

kengps said:


> Just purchase a D-Mini VX with R2 LED, and get the Turbo-Force head for it. That will out-throw any other flashlight other than the monster $400 SR-90. If you want pocketable then get the Tele-Force reflector kit for it. 1.4 Amps is not available from Lumapower. I was just saying that with some home modding it can do over 27,000 lux with the small pocket sized 1.5" diameter standard head. Mine does 103,000 lux with the modded R2 pill and Turbo-Force head. My Tele-force, R2, 1.4 Amp pill delivers good light to about 250-300 meters. It will light up medium colored houses on a dark night to 550 meters or more. (Thats the longest target I have around here to try out)



U mean stock model or modded one U have ?

Will this outthrow Tiablo A9 Q5 with aspherical lenses or Tiablo A10? (I am talking about stock models with no modding)



If it can come near to them I am going to order it.

Looking for your answer.


----------



## utlgoa (Sep 17, 2010)

That would be the new Coast/Led Lenser M7R.

The M7R Rechargeable LED flashlight has Coast's innovative magnetic charging system that charges the included 18650 lithium ion battery while inside of the flashlight. The charging cord magnetically attaches to the tail switch of the Coast M7R LED flashlight. The Coast M7R flashlight can be charged through your computer using the USB* plug or from any AC wall outlet using the included AC (120V) adaptor plug. The charging status indicator will turn green when charging is complete.

The Coast M7R LED flashlight has a total of 3 brightness levels with up to 220 lumens maximum (shines a beam up to 837 ft). The Speed Focus system on the M7R allows you to adjust from spot to flood beam and to lock-in the desired focus by twisting the head of the flashlight.

Features of Coast M7R LED Lenser Rechargeable Flashlight:
• 3 brightness levels:
Max - 220 lumens, shines up to 837 ft or 255m (press & hold switch for Max)
High - 180 lumens, shines up to 771 ft, runs for up to 12 hours
Low - 30 lumens, shines up to 328 ft, runs for up to 20.5 hours
• 3 lighting programs (from off, press switch 4 times rapidly then click on to change program mode)
1. Professional - 100% power, low, flashing, SOS, strobe
2. Easy - 100% power, low
3. Tactical - 100% power, strobe
• charging indicator
steady red - charging
steady green - charging is complete
flashing red - error (wrong position in charging station)
flashing green - determining the state of the battery (takes up to 5 minutes)
• powered by a 18650 lithium ion rechargeable battery, included 
• tailcap switch for momentary on and constant on/off
• Speed Focus - adjustable spot to flood focus (turn the head of the flashlight to lock)
• magnetic charging system charges the battery while inside of the flashlight using the included 
USB* charging cord; also included AC (wall) adaptor
• anodized aluminum body
• O-ring sealed for water resistance
• includes belt clip (fits belt up to 2.25" wide)
• measures 6" long with a 1.5" head diameter
• weighs 7.3 oz with battery
• includes M7R flashlight with rechargeable battery, USB* charging cord with AC adaptor, 
magnetic docking station, belt clip, wrist lanyard and molded case
• made in China
• limited lifetime warranty through Coast


----------



## Tatjanamagic (Sep 17, 2010)

Ledlenser looks nice...

But I think wolf-eyes night hunter is slightly better in throw and looks more durable... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3496571#post3496571

But + for ledlenser charging system...


----------



## tre (Sep 17, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Just wondered which of the normal head size 5 inch non-aspheric flashlights throws best?


 


Patriot said:


> Probably the RRT-2.


 


recDNA said:


> The Eagletac T20C2 R2 at 15000 lux is pretty good too.


 

I have the T20C2 and the RRT-2. My Maelstrom G5 out throws both of them AND has more spill than both. Maelstrom has about 17,000 lux to the RRT-2 and T20C2 15,000 Lux. Since the Maelstrom is an XP-G and the other two are XR-E, the Maelstrom has more OTF lumeans for more brightness and spill. The Maelstrom G5 has a much more usable beam than the other two.


----------



## jdonahoe (Mar 21, 2012)

rje58 said:


> This looks VERY similar to the Uniquefire HS-802. Has anybody compared the two, side-by-side? Since the HS-802 has an R2 and the WF-008 is a Q5, you would think the R2 light would possibly have an advantage...?



The HS-802 is rated out to 500 meters....the 008 is rated at 350 meters....on several sites. R2 is more efficient version of the Q5...therefore brighter (more lumens) based on same power consumption.


----------



## davyro (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Thrunite TN11 on a 18650 it's a quite a bit smaller than most mentioned here but i bet it gives a lot of the big throwers a run for there money.It also has a great spill for close up vision
i suggest anyone who doesn't know about this great thrower either buy one or research it i guarantee you'd be surprised


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 21, 2012)

I would think for a single 18650 powered light, the DEFT edc LR+, with ~ 72,000 lux, would be at or at least hovering near the top of the heap.

My DEFT edc LR was able to light up targets ~ 500 yards away, with enough light to take a pic with a crappy point and shoot...and the LR+ is stronger than the LR


----------



## PayBack (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy Necro batman.

Don't forget people this thread ended 1.5 years ago so it's not surprising you may have a light that's brighter than those mentioned in 2010.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 21, 2012)

PayBack said:


> Holy Necro batman.
> 
> Don't forget people this thread ended 1.5 years ago so it's not surprising you may have a light that's brighter than those mentioned in 2010.



Let us rejoice in that.


----------

